# Marbella Tugger meeting



## Zac495 (May 19, 2008)

Carole, Jim G, Beverly, and I will all be in Marbella during the time - June 29 - July 6 (some longer than others). Our plan to meet is: Tues 1st July 5pm at the Chill Bar (next to El Med restaurant by the toddler end of the big outdoor pool. 

We would like to invite other TUGgers to join!!!

Can't wait!:whoopie:


----------

